# Click here if you love cute stuff! :D



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

So, i was searching through new grounds since i can't get onto fa(error 503) and i found this rally awesome little animation starring a love-crazed bunny and a very frightened kitten. There is about 5 episodes i think, so if you like the first one watch the rest (in the sidebar to the right next to the video in the link).
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/161181

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 26, 2010)

Okay.

Fine.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

ahhh I remember seeing this before. There She Is is a pretty sweet story.


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Okay.
> 
> Fine.


 
You know you loved it :3


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> ahhh I remember seeing this before. There She Is is a pretty sweet story.


 
I wish there were more animations out there like this... (that i can find)


----------



## Willow (Sep 26, 2010)

I remember this from like, 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2010)

This would be better suited for the Lynx Plox forum.

I've seen this before, surprisingly... Years ago...


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> I remember this from like, 3 or 4 years ago.


 
Did i repost this then? o.o


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> This would be better suited for the Lynx Plox forum.
> 
> I've seen this before, surprisingly... Years ago...


 
I was unaware so many people had already seen this... :x oops...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2010)

FurFox4Ever said:


> Did i repost this then? o.o


She means the flash animation... :| Probably found it from somewhere else.

(Probably GaiaOnline. I'm right Willow, aren't I?)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 26, 2010)

FurFox4Ever said:


> You know you loved it :3


 
I admit it's nice

but I want to shoot myself for watching more weeaboo stuff

I can't

too much of it



FurFox4Ever said:


> Did i repost this then? o.o


 
Willow registered in 2010, so you can forget about the possibility she saw it in 2007 or 2006.


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I admit it's nice
> 
> but I want to shoot myself for watching more weeaboo stuff
> 
> ...


 

weeaboo?


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> She means the flash animation... :| Probably found it from somewhere else.
> 
> (Probably GaiaOnline. I'm right Willow, aren't I?)


 
Ohh..... okay, thanks for clarifying :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 26, 2010)

FurFox4Ever said:


> weeaboo?


Anything containing anything that is nearly japanese or any other asian language in the area is counted as weeaboo.
Though, I'd rather refer to the original meaning of the word "Weeaboo".
Weeaboo is a word that when a person says it, all other ones must go after him. 
It has been changed a bit since then.


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Anything containing anything that is nearly japanese or any other asian language in the area is counted as weeaboo.
> Though, I'd rather refer to the original meaning of the word "Weeaboo".
> Weeaboo is a word that when a person says it, all other ones must go after him.
> It has been changed a bit since then.


 

oh okay x3.. thanks for the knowledge :3


----------



## Markov (Sep 26, 2010)

Perhaps M44 would be cuter, but I must say Mosin rifles are very cute. They kill fascists and make great tent posts.


----------



## Hir (Sep 26, 2010)

uuuuggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Willow (Sep 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> She means the flash animation... :| Probably found it from somewhere else.
> 
> (Probably GaiaOnline. I'm right Willow, aren't I?)


No. I've watched the video before on Youtube, though I remember the song more so from 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> No. I've watched the video before on Youtube, though I remember the song more so from 2 or 3 years ago.


 
oh


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> uuuuggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 
You were warned :3


----------



## gdzeek (Sep 26, 2010)

FurFox4Ever said:


> I was unaware so many people had already seen this... :x oops...


 
for a while it was the highest viewed animation on newgrounds.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> No. I've watched the video before on Youtube, though I remember the song more so from 2 or 3 years ago.


No?! I'm pretty sure I found out about it through Gaia. I found all sorts of crazy things through Gaia... urgh.


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> for a while it was the highest viewed animation on newgrounds.


 
Oh wow o.o


----------



## Tally (Sep 26, 2010)

I *hate* cute stuff.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 26, 2010)

Newground is cool, but meh

I prefer my own stuff(inb4 gay cirno)

Obviously better than animations >:C sturgeon face


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

Tally said:


> I *hate* cute stuff.


 
then don't look at this post...  ... just look at mah huge muscles!!!! (lol... muscles...)


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Newground is cool, but meh
> 
> I prefer my own stuff(inb4 gay cirno)
> 
> Obviously better than animations >:C sturgeon face


 
wtf O>o


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 26, 2010)

FurFox4Ever said:


> wtf O>o


 
Have a problem with me?


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Sep 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Have a problem with me?


 
no, just in my opinion that video was very unusual o.o


----------

